# *2009 PFF Members tournament!!!*



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

I, deadeye, motion for a year long tourny for the largest species, by inches, of course, so it can be displayed here, for ruling rights only. The member with thelargest fish for that species will bedeclared king, and conquer of that species. Please, only take what you need to survive, as a clear photo is all that is needed, to enter this ring. I wish everyone here good luck in this 2009 tournament. All in favor say "I".

Deadeye

12ft. V alum. 9.9 rude, bonedry waders


----------



## DWL (Jan 24, 2009)

that would be fun...


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Sure...I'm in, sounds like some fun...Maybe Chris could make us a sticky for the "Inshore Reports" section to post the fish pictures?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

I


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds fun "I"


----------



## islander lightscaping (Aug 18, 2008)

Aye!


----------



## FlatWaterBandit (Sep 15, 2008)

Count me in!


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

I, Should be a good post but I suggest that it go under "tournaments" so the off shore crowd can play.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

AYE!

Sounds good to me......although none of you guys stand a chance in beating me in the catfish catagory........I catch the monster hard heads :banghead


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback fellas. This should be interesting!!!

Deadeye!!!


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

I would like to submit a fish for the Redfish category, it was caught 1.12.09.










Here is the link to my original post for date verification

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic253990-15-1.aspx

However I plan on catching many more this size and maybe larger!!!!!!

Glastronix


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I think Glastronix's pic should not count........there is no tape measure in the pic and I don't know if he can be trusted! oke oke oke oke

Looks like I'm going to have to start hitting the piers and bridges again like I used too. I've got a crew as crazy as I am now

Below are a few pics to get people in the mood to do a little fishing! I know there are plenty of other land fishermen that can show me up!




























This thread/tourney should get some good things going.......I like that it's all for bragging rights! Again the above pics are not bragging nor do they count since they were before this year.........but man everytime Glastronix posts a pic it gives me the itch to fish.........I'll be out tonight trying for my entry!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm in sounds like Fun And RayI think I can give you a run for your Money in The Catfish Divisionoke I have Just the right place to go :banghead


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Challenge accepted sir!


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Your on Rayoke But Is there going to be a Pier, Beach, Boat division??? If so Ray i will take you to my special hole and we can win the boat division:reallycrying


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, I think this will be very entertaining. Also, we will be able to aquire a ton of useful information!!! If you want to break it down into subdivisions, go for it!!! We just want to see who gets the largest fish for that catergory. Good luck to all members participating.

Deadeye


----------



## Buckethead (Sep 2, 2008)

Does it count if I'm fishing well outside of Pensacola? I fish South of Tallahassee for the most part, occasional trips to Pensacola though.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *Danny Langford (1/29/2009)*that would be fun...


Danny, in theory, if it floats it will play. Good luck man!!!

Deadeye


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Im in


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *Buckethead (1/30/2009)*Does it count if I'm fishing well outside of Pensacola? I fish South of Tallahassee for the most part, occasional trips to Pensacola though.


Buckethead, great question. As long as you're fishing in water, I don't care where you fish!!! I have always wanted to fish Apalachicola bay or area. GL!!!

Deadeye


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

We are IN! Sounds like some great smack talking.


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

Count me in:toast Lets decide if were gonna make this tourney rod and reel only or anything goes.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *GiG_A_BitE (1/30/2009)*Count me in:toast Lets decide if were gonna make this tourney rod and reel only or anything goes.


GigaBite, Mayhem!!! To the table or back to the stable. According to your name, I imagine this answers your question!!! 

Over,

Deadeye


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Count me in! It would be nice to havea forum score boardfor all to see current leaders...Also, I'm gonna need to know how much to stretch the fish.LOL

Jimmy


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

How about letting the Divers get in on this?


----------



## GiG_A_BitE (Aug 8, 2008)

> GigaBite, Mayhem!!! To the table or back to the stable. According to your name, I imagine this answers your question!!!
> 
> Over,
> 
> Deadeye


Hah... I am more concerned about spearfishermen knocking me out of 1st place in each division:banghead


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

Count me in as well. I think I might have to get in on this one.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *Brandy (1/30/2009)*How about letting the Divers get in on this?


Brandy, so it shall be!!! Please, just follow the current FWC regulations, as usual, I'm sure. I agreewith you GigaBite, but the word I used says it all. GL!!!

Deadeye


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm in. Fairly new to the area, but am always up for a challenge.


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Why don't we put in 5 bucks and put half towards a charity fund and then half for prizes for big fish categories??


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

$5 for each species you want to compete or $5 overall and spit the pot between species? I think by the time it's over we could have 20+ species if we don't set them early.or... keep it free and let the species come at will.


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *Russian (1/30/2009)*I'm in. Fairly new to the area, but am always up for a challenge.


Russian, welcome to the fourm, tourny, and the area!!! Just talk to local bait/tackle establishments, as well as members of PFF, and you will learn quickly. GL and welcome!!!

Deadeye

12 V alum. 9.9 rude, bonedry boot-foot waders


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

if we wanted to make it work we would find a way to make it work...I say a fee based entry. Man if 200 peeps put in 500.00 to charity accnt and then 25 bucks for 20 species makes it a nice return and bragging rights...


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *konz (1/30/2009)*I think Glastronix's pic should not count........there is no tape measure in the pic and I don't know if he can be trusted! oke oke oke oke
> 
> Looks like I'm going to have to start hitting the piers and bridges again like I used too. I've got a crew as crazy as I am now
> 
> ...


Konz, it was said, so it shall be!!! No thanks Badazzchef.

Deadeye


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

Im in...


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

So it'll end new years eve 2009? Sweet! Cause i wont be home from college back to pcola and fishin till the summer. I'm in


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey if you guys want to do a 5 dollar entry per fish, I don't care.......it could go to a good cause.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl13_lblFullMessage>I think Glastronix's pic should not count........there is no tape measure in the pic and I don't know if he can be trusted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that Glastronix guy doeas seem kinda shady, and how does he find all those big reds...lmao.....



> .........but man everytime Glastronix posts a pic it gives me the itch to fish.........I'll be out tonight trying for my entry!


Thanks for the kind words Ray, if I can inspire just one angler with my pics than I know my life has meaning...Haaaa.....this tourney should be fun!!!!!!


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

> *konz (1/30/2009)*Hey if you guys want to do a 5 dollar entry per fish, I don't care.......it could go to a good cause.


Hey, Badazzchef, Seacapt, as long as Konz ok'd it, I am open for any suggestions? I just want 100% ofthe half,of the total going towards a worthy cause. I mean, reasearch, conservation efforts, etc. We need to work out the details, such as, where are thedonations sent to, how much, and how do we breakdown the tournament? Please feel free to comment.

Thanks,

Deadeye


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Is there an open bar??And do those stupid pier rat kids get to fish?


----------



## reelnutz (Feb 16, 2008)

Fishboxfull and myself are in !!!

Sounds like fun :letsdrink


----------



## tkdaddy (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep, me and the family will join in.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

I


----------



## Jasooon (Jun 4, 2008)

I I I I


----------



## NEMO (Feb 1, 2009)

AYE! should be interesting.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Dylan (1/31/2009)*Is there an open bar??And do those stupid pier rat kids get to fish?


Fo' sho'.......I'm sure a nice kind/cobia or two will come off the pier!


----------



## deadeyedave (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard Dylan, reelnutz, Tkdaddy, lighttackle2fun, Jasooon, and Nemo. GL to you. As this thread may get too long at one point, I will start a thread called PFF Members Tourny Update, if needed.

Deadeye

12ft. V-alum. 9.9 rude, bonedry waders!!!


----------



## panhandlephinsphan (Aug 25, 2008)

ok- Cont me in too- My question to the PFF webmasters: Where do we put this at on the site for all of us to post to? Hopefully one of oour tech people can come up with a cool solution!


----------



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

> *konz (1/30/2009)*AYE!
> 
> Sounds good to me......although none of you guys stand a chance in beating me in the catfish catagory........I catch the monster hard heads :banghead


Hey I thought I was the hardhead King! My first 54 fish I ever caught were hardheads. Almost gave up fishing because of it. 

BACK to the topic. I'm down


----------



## asago (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll play....


----------

